# Foreign Enforcement Questionnaire Has Been Suspended this year (Update June 4, 2022)



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Thought I would post this response from the US Embassy, regarding my inquiry of the Form SSA-7161.

Due to the ongoing pandemic, the annual mailing of reporting forms SSA-7162 and SSA-7161 has been delayed. The forms will be mailed out later this year so, at this time, no further action is needed. To stay updated about what SSA is doing during the COVID-19 pandemic, you may visit SSA’s COVID-19 Updates page.

I think this only concerns those on Disability ...

Regards ,, Scott E


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*US Citizen Services (ACS)*



Scott E said:


> Thought I would post this response from the US Embassy, regarding my inquiry of the Form SSA-7161.
> 
> Due to the ongoing pandemic, the annual mailing of reporting forms SSA-7162 and SSA-7161 has been delayed. The forms will be mailed out later this year so, at this time, no further action is needed. To stay updated about what SSA is doing during the COVID-19 pandemic, you may visit SSA’s COVID-19 Updates page.
> 
> ...


Hi Scott, hopefully someone can help and I had a link from the US Embassy that mentions they have limited services due to the covid but can't find it right now but here's the link from the US Embassy on US Citizen Services. https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Hi Scott, hopefully someone can help and I had a link from the US Embassy that mentions they have limited services due to the covid but can't find it right now but here's the link from the US Embassy on US Citizen Services. https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/


Thanks M.C.A <<< I am not even worried about it now. The forms have NOT been mailed !! I was inquiring because My form always arrives in June/July and now this has been cleared up !! Sit and wait ,, sip coffee !!

Regards ,, Scott E


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Scott E said:


> Thought I would post this response from the US Embassy, regarding my inquiry of the Form SSA-7161.
> 
> Due to the ongoing pandemic, the annual mailing of reporting forms SSA-7162 and SSA-7161 has been delayed. The forms will be mailed out later this year so, at this time, no further action is needed. To stay updated about what SSA is doing during the COVID-19 pandemic, you may visit SSA’s COVID-19 Updates page.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder! Good information.

7161 goes out to all SS recipients living overseas. 7162 goes out to all SS recipients with custodial accounts, like my kids.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Thanks for the reminder! Good information.
> 
> 7161 goes out to all SS recipients living overseas. 7162 goes out to all SS recipients with custodial accounts, like my kids.


Don... thanks for this information or break down I feel it's real important especially to me because in 4 years I'll be applying for SS... so let me get this correct if you could help me:

-The Social Security department will send a 7161 form every year as a verification of life?

-And If so what address would you have on file with the Social Security Administration? 

I also am retired military and drawing a pension so my address on file with MyPay or military pay is still in the US.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Don... thanks for this information or break down I feel it's real important especially to me because in 4 years I'll be applying for SS... so let me get this correct if you could help me:
> 
> -The Social Security department will send a 7161 form every year as a verification of life?
> 
> ...


I would leave it with the U.S. I never received the form last year, when SS had my Philippines address. The Manila Embassy knows there are problems, and has a system set up to cover you if it goes missing.

Regardless, it is a hassle. I changed my SS address to a U.S. mailbox so don't think I will get the 7161 anymore. I need to double check on that to make sure. There is something in the rules about it.

However, my 2 kids get SS too, with their mother as custodian, and their 7162 has to be mailed to the Philippines. They also did not get them last year. I hope they get them this year.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Don... thanks for this information or break down I feel it's real important especially to me because in 4 years I'll be applying for SS... so let me get this correct if you could help me:
> 
> -The Social Security department will send a 7161 form every year as a verification of life?
> 
> ...


\\y MyPay address is here in the Phils, you can change it online. There is no proof of life requirement for mil ret pay. For SS I use the stateside address so I don;t have to mess with the 7161.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bidrod said:


> \\y MyPay address is here in the Phils, you can change it online. There is no proof of life requirement for mil ret pay. For SS I use the stateside address so I don;t have to mess with the 7161.
> 
> Chuck


Thank you Chuck... I'd better start doing my research now.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Don... thanks for this information or break down I feel it's real important especially to me because in 4 years I'll be applying for SS... so let me get this correct if you could help me:
> 
> -The Social Security department will send a 7161 form every year as a verification of life?
> 
> ...


They ask ,, Have you changed your citizenship / Have you had a change in your marital status IE; did you get married, divorced, or annuled / Did you work, own a farm, or business !!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Thank you Chuck... I'd better start doing my research now.


Sorry, my response was not very clear but I think you get the message. Leave your SS address in the U.S. and deposit it to a U.S. bank. A lot less headaches.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

About a month before we physically moved here, I opened an account and 'moved' to Houston , Tx. into my mail forwarders mailbox. Did just like actually moving using the USPS change of address service so it appears as if we are living in an apartment or a trailer park at that address in Houston. When we did actually move, I made no changes. I still have my SS and private pension deposited into accounts at 2 banks, and just do my banking with cards and internet. I have not received this "proof of life" paper so my assumption is that they consider that I live in Houston as that is the address I use for everything, including filing my tax returns each year. 

Fred


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> About a month before we physically moved here, I opened an account and 'moved' to Houston , Tx. into my mail forwarders mailbox. Did just like actually moving using the USPS change of address service so it appears as if we are living in an apartment or a trailer park at that address in Houston. When we did actually move, I made no changes. I still have my SS and private pension deposited into accounts at 2 banks, and just do my banking with cards and internet. I have not received this "proof of life" paper so my assumption is that they consider that I live in Houston as that is the address I use for everything, including filing my tax returns each year.
> 
> Fred


Good to know! My situation is slightly different in that I started with the Philippines address for SS and then switched it to my mailbox address in Florida. If you have a non-U.S. address, you can't change the address online, you have to call. When I called, the agent didn't seem to care much and just changed it without any real questions.

February is when they cut benefits for those who don't respond to the form, so I will just wait and see. The U.S. Embassy Manila, from what I have heard, is very good at getting them turned back on quickly if you ever get cut off.


----------



## Blue Dog (Apr 5, 2021)

Scott E said:


> Thought I would post this response from the US Embassy, regarding my inquiry of the Form SSA-7161.
> 
> Due to the ongoing pandemic, the annual mailing of reporting forms SSA-7162 and SSA-7161 has been delayed. The forms will be mailed out later this year so, at this time, no further action is needed. To stay updated about what SSA is doing during the COVID-19 pandemic, you may visit SSA’s COVID-19 Updates page.
> 
> ...


 Did the forms ever get mailed out?. Here it is April 2021 and I have not received one.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Blue Dog said:


> Did the forms ever get mailed out?. Here it is April 2021 and I have not received one.


Blue Dog I'm not drawing SS so I'm not familar with this yet but I'm glad this was brought up, so a learning lesson for me. I did find the link from the US Embassy here with more information and at the bottom you can notify them if you haven't received this form by November.

Foreign Enforcement Questionnaire


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I never followed up here. I e-mailed SS at the Embassy, and got this response last Nov. 25th, 2020.

_Due to the ongoing pandemic, the annual mailing of reporting forms SSA-7162 and SSA-7161 has been suspended. At this time, no further action is needed and you will continue to receive benefit payments. To stay updated about what SSA is doing during the COVID-19 pandemic, you may visit SSA’s COVID-19 Updates page._

So now we just have to wait and see if they will mail them this year in May.

My current difficulty with SS is with my kids. We are moving to the U.S. next year and I need to change my kids SS deposit's from BPI to a U.S. bank. Complicated in many ways. If you ever apply for kid's SS in Manila Embassy, don't buy their standard line that the payments have to be in the mother's custodial name deposited to a Philippine bank. It is not true but they press it. You can have it deposited in your U.S. bank.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I never followed up here. I e-mailed SS at the Embassy, and got this response last Nov. 25th, 2020.
> 
> _Due to the ongoing pandemic, the annual mailing of reporting forms SSA-7162 and SSA-7161 has been suspended. At this time, no further action is needed and you will continue to receive benefit payments. To stay updated about what SSA is doing during the COVID-19 pandemic, you may visit SSA’s COVID-19 Updates page._
> 
> ...


Don, do you have to wait for this form or is okay to download and fill out and send in?

Both forms are online SSA-7161-OCR-SM  
SSA-7162-OCR-SM


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Don, do you have to wait for this form or is okay to download and fill out and send in?
> 
> Both forms are online SSA-7161-OCR-SM
> SSA-7162-OCR-SM


They do not recommend downloading and filling it out. The one they mail has a barcode. I downloaded and filled one out my first year. It was never acknowledged.

If you don't receive one, contact the embassy and they have a backup procedure.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> They do not recommend downloading and filling it out. The one they mail has a barcode. I downloaded and filled one out my first year. It was never acknowledged.
> 
> If you don't receive one, contact the embassy and they have a backup procedure.


Okay that is some good information and I feel many need to know this including myself.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Blue Dog said:


> Did the forms ever get mailed out?. Here it is April 2021 and I have not received one.


Nope, May 19th now. Have not seen mine, My Phil Post, Post Office is trustworthy with me so I know it did not pass by !!


----------



## Emma K (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi Guys, Has anyone received their SSA-7162 or SSA-7161 yet? It's September 2021 and I still haven't received it. Has anyone finally received theirs in 2021?


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Emma K said:


> Hi Guys, Has anyone received their SSA-7162 or SSA-7161 yet? It's September 2021 and I still haven't received it. Has anyone finally received theirs in 2021?


No Ma'am ,, US Embassy still is closed for pandemic concerns. I have not seen mine. As a matter of fact it has been on my mind the last few days also.

Regards


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Scott E said:


> No Ma'am ,, US Embassy still is closed for pandemic concerns. I have not seen mine. As a matter of fact it has been on my mind the last few days also.
> 
> Regards


The embassy is not closed. I just sent them an e-mail to confirm that the 7161 / 7162 is not being sent again this year. I will post here when they get back to me.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> The embassy is not closed. I just sent them an e-mail to confirm that the 7161 / 7162 is not being sent again this year. I will post here when they get back to me.


Reduced services for Pandemic Concerns


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is the full message I got back from the Embassy. No mailings this year.

*From:* FBU Manila <[email protected]>
*To:* 
*Sent:* Monday, September 13, 2021, 01:49:09 PM GMT+8
*Subject:* Re: Re: 7161 and 7162

Thank you for contacting the Social Security Administration's Federal Benefits Unit at the U.S. Embassy in Manila.


*****


Because of postal service interruptions around the world due to the COVID-19 pandemic, the annual mailing of reporting forms SSA-7162 and SSA-7161 has been suspended. At this time, you do not need to take any action. SSA will not suspend your benefits if you have not completed and returned the forms. SSA will resume mailing the forms at a later date when conditions have changed.

To stay updated about what SSA is doing during the COVID-19 pandemic, you may visit SSA's COVID-19 Updates and Service Around the World pages.



Social Security Administration – Federal Benefits Unit
*Address: *1201 Roxas Boulevard, Ermita 0930 Manila, Philippines
*Inquiry Line: *(+63 2) 5301-2000, Option 9
*Telephone Hours:* Tuesdays and Thursdays - 8:00 AM to 11:00 AM (Manila Time), except U.S. and Philippine Holidays
*In-Office Appointments:* Wednesdays and Fridays - 8:00 AM to 11:30 AM, except U.S. and Philippine Holidays. To request an appointment, please email [email protected] and we will contact you to schedule the appointment.

*NOTE: electronic devices (e.g., cell phones, laptops, etc.) are not allowed inside the U.S. Embassy.


AL


Hello,

Can you confirm that 7161 and 7162 mailings are still suspended this year?

Regards,


----------



## Emma K (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi Guys, I hope everyone is doing well! Given we are now almost in December, I was wondering if the SSA has advised of any updates regarding the need for completing the SSA-7162 / SSA-7161 for the 2021 year? I super appreciate your help.......!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Emma K said:


> Hi Guys, I hope everyone is doing well! Given we are now almost in December, I was wondering if the SSA has advised of any updates regarding the need for completing the SSA-7162 / SSA-7161 for the 2021 year? I super appreciate your help.......!


If you read carefully above, they said there will be no mailings this year.


----------



## Emma K (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi Guys, I hope everyone is doing well! Have any of you guys received your mailed COLA adjustment notice? It's now January 19th and I haven't received anything in the mail. Super appreciate your help.....!


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Emma K said:


> Hi Guys, I hope everyone is doing well! Have any of you guys received your mailed COLA adjustment notice? It's now January 19th and I haven't received anything in the mail. Super appreciate your help.....!


Mine is mailed to my U.S. mailbox and I got it around the first of December.

My kids should get a COLA letter mailed to the Philippines. I think last year we never received it. We got it the year before. The mail service here is so bad.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Emma K said:


> Hi Guys, Has anyone received their SSA-7162 or SSA-7161 yet? It's September 2021 and I still haven't received it. Has anyone finally received theirs in 2021?


No Maam ,, Here is another thought to ponder regarding the mailings. "Phil Post" is running late ,, Real Late ,, Like 3 months LATE. I think these forms need to filled and returned 2 or 3 months (is it) from the date of postage from the USA !! Soooo, if your return is late, the payment process is interrupted, "You will NOT get Paid" ,, until you contact the embassy and they do a proper filing for you ,, Happened to my eX regarding my son ,, she forgot, or did not recieve the form ,, cancelled her payment maybe for 3 or 4 months until it got sorted !! 

Regards ,, Scott E


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Scott E said:


> No Maam ,, Here is another thought to ponder regarding the mailings. "Phil Post" is running late ,, Real Late ,, Like 3 months LATE. I think these forms need to filled and returned 2 or 3 months (is it) from the date of postage from the USA !! Soooo, if your return is late, the payment process is interrupted, "You will NOT get Paid" ,, until you contact the embassy and they do a proper filing for you ,, Happened to my eX regarding my son ,, she forgot, or did not recieve the form ,, cancelled her payment maybe for 3 or 4 months until it got sorted !!
> 
> Regards ,, Scott E


Read post #24 above from 4 months ago. I already verified with the embassy that there are no mailings this year and there will be no payment interruptions.


----------



## Emma K (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi Guys, Regarding SSA-7162 / SSA-7161 it is now officially on the SSA website that this is still suspended:






Service Around the World - Office of Earnings & International Operations


This page displays links to a variety of information about the U.S. social security agreement program.



www.ssa.gov





"Notice Regarding Forms SSA-7161 and SSA-7162 

Because of postal service interruptions around the world due to the COVID-19 pandemic, the Social Security Administration has suspended mailing these forms. As of November 1, 2021 this suspension is still in effect. SSA will not suspend your benefits if you have not completed and returned the forms in 2020 or 2021. SSA will resume mailing the forms at a later date when conditions have changed."

*
I would GREATLY appreciate any advice on not having received my COLA notice yet though (Postal Service is still very reliable here). I'm really stressed about it! *


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Emma K said:


> Hi Guys, Regarding SSA-7162 / SSA-7161 it is now officially on the SSA website that this is still suspended:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you say (Postal Service is still very reliable here) Emma, I'm assuming that you are in Australia? and so have you tried posting on that part of the forum? 

I don't see much change happening on the Philippines forum side because standard mail has always been terrible it's a 3rd world nation, but you're living in Australia, do you want me to post your concerns there? You might get a different response.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Emma K said:


> *I would GREATLY appreciate any advice on not having received my COLA notice yet though (Postal Service is still very reliable here). I'm really stressed about it! *


Why are you stressed about it? Did you not get the increase? Your payment in January would include it and it is very easy to calculate the increased amount which is 5.9% if memory serves me correctly.

Do you have a My Social Security account? I was mistaken earlier. My COLA notices are not mailed. I got my COLA letter in My Social Security on November 20 and it was not mailed. The only thing they mail now is my 1099. Picture of My SS mailbox below.

You need a U.S. mailing address attached to your SS account to set up My SS account. They send a send a security verification letter to your address of record and they will not send it to a foreign address. I had to change my SS address from the Philippines to my U.S. mailbox before I could set up My SS. I am glad I did.


----------



## Emma K (Sep 10, 2021)

Thanks for this. Yes, I definitely got the increase. I don't have a My SS account. It is just concerning that I have always received my COLA notice in the mail every year without fail, but not this year.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Emma K said:


> Thanks for this. Yes, I definitely got the increase. I don't have a My SS account. It is just concerning that I have always received my COLA notice in the mail every year without fail, but not this year.


Nothing to worry about unless you don't get the COLA. Here in the Philippines, we are used to U.S. mail disappearing!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

COLA increase = 5.7% - Actual COL increase in US = 9.7%. Does not compute but does seem to be the normal order of business since I have been collecting.

Fred


----------



## slyty1947 (Oct 23, 2021)

Emma K said:


> Thanks for this. Yes, I definitely got the increase. I don't have a My SS account. It is just concerning that I have always received my COLA notice in the mail every year without fail, but not this year.


You can easily create a MY SOCIAL SECURITY account. From within there you can elect to receive notices into your account. All but the annual update.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I Have received a COLA increase letter each year but my wife has never received one, yet the increase is always there in the account each January payment.

Fred


----------



## Emma K (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi Guys, I hope everyone is doing well. It's that time of the year again!!! I was wondering if the U.S. Embassy in Manila has advised of any updates regarding the need for completing the SSA-7162 / SSA-7161 for the 2022 year? I see the SSA website just says that it's suspended for 2020 and 2021. Would super appreciate if anyone has received official information from the U.S. Embassy in Manila regarding 2022? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Emma K said:


> Hi Guys, I hope everyone is doing well. It's that time of the year again!!! I was wondering if the U.S. Embassy in Manila has advised of any updates regarding the need for completing the SSA-7162 / SSA-7161 for the 2022 year? I see the SSA website just says that it's suspended for 2020 and 2021. Would super appreciate if anyone has received official information from the U.S. Embassy in Manila regarding 2022? Thank you so much for your help!


Okay... looks like it's suspended for 2022 also:

*Notice Regarding Forms SSA-7161 and SSA-7162

Because of postal service interruptions around the world due to the COVID-19 pandemic, the Social Security Administration has suspended mailing these forms. As of April 1, 2022 this suspension is still in effect. SSA will not suspend your benefits if you have not completed and returned the forms in 2020 or 2021. SSA will resume mailing the forms at a later date when conditions have changed.*

Full article from the US Embassy Philippine Social Security website with contact information also US SSA gov link


----------



## Emma K (Sep 10, 2021)

Thanks. Yes I saw this on Service Around the World - Office of Earnings & International Operations

My concern is they only say it's still suspended as of April 1, 2022 (presumably it can start up again after that date) and they only say the forms are not required for 2020 and 2021. Wondering if anyone has any information from the U.S. Embassy in Manila specifically for the 2022 year? Appreciate any further information....!


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

*"UPDATE" ,, Just received mine in the postal mail, had to sign for it ,, Return within 60 days of receiving. Although the first paragraph in the instructions(2ndpage) indicate "some" leeway on the return time .. looks like they were sent out last week of June ...

Regards ,, Scott E*


----------



## Zhed00947 (5 mo ago)

Scott E said:


> *"UPDATE" ,, Just received mine in the postal mail, had to sign for it ,, Return within 60 days of receiving. Although the first paragraph in the instructions(2ndpage) indicate "some" leeway on the return time .. looks like they were sent out last week of June ...
> 
> Regards ,, Scott E*


Did you mail it through a private Carrier?


----------



## Migz (4 mo ago)

Has anyone else received the SSA Form 7162? I have not received mine.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Migz said:


> Has anyone else received the SSA Form 7162? I have not received mine.


I know of one guy in Angeles who got his at the end of July, but his U.S. mail goes to the RAO post office box in Angeles, and thus never touches the Philippine postal system.


----------

